# Jocko Trucaster photographs.



## Jocko (May 17, 2010)

I have finally completed my Jocko Trucaster. It is called a Trucaster as it is a Telecaster clone finished in Tru-oil










I have used Stienberger tuners


















Which seem to work great.
The serial number denotes February (started) June (completed) and the year. Issue 01 !!! 
I intended using one string tree as per a Tele but the Stienberger tuners really needed two so I fitted a second. Roller string trees have become a "trademark of mine.

I got the neck plate engraved.










The jack plate is chrome but unfortunately, as the jack plugs I use have a fairly large diameter, I had to put the thread well through to stop the curvature of the plate pushing the plug out.










Here are some more photos as I am very proud of Blondie (first time I have ever named a guitar)


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Looks fantastic. Congrats! What are the specs?


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Fantastic Guitar Congrats!

Now the heading for your thread, You could have used a line from a Rod Stewart song "DO YOU THINK I"M SEXY" i That guitar just screams character.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

What wood is that? Love the grain.


----------



## Jocko (May 17, 2010)

Swamp Ash body and Maple neck from Stew-Mac. Iron Gear Steel Foundry pickups. Gotoh bridge. Stienberger tuners. Schaller style strap locks. Elixir Super Light strings (0.009 - 0.042)


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Jocko...WHAT A FANTASTIC GUITAR !!
You must be so proud of your work...everything looks so great.
I'll bet it sounds wonderful !
I'll hoist a wee dram of single malt to you...and your new axe (..that's 2 wee drams..better yet.....LOL).

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Irvine (Oct 11, 2008)

That's a cracker! very well done.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

There is an understated elegance to that guitar.
Love the grain on that ash. The tuners are killer!
Really nice job. Hope it sounds as good as it looks.
Congrats!


----------



## John Watt (Aug 24, 2010)

Looks like a broad-brick'd, moon lick'd g'nicht for your music now.


----------



## Jocko (May 17, 2010)

That would be "a braw bricht moonlicht nicht the nicht" Thats a guid scots surname you have there John. (Translation for non scots speakers: a beautiful bright moonlight night tonight. Guid = good)


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 9, 2011)

Wow Jocko. What a beautiful piece of work. I have never seem machine heads like that before. Where did you get your name put on the woodwork? Was it some place local?


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Great looking guitar John...Great choice of woods...I like that guitar a lot...


----------



## Jocko (May 17, 2010)

Thanks Larry. Appreciate your comments. BumbleBee: I did get it done local. You cannot get much more local than doing it yourself, which is what I did. Wasn't difficult.


----------



## John Watt (Aug 24, 2010)

Jocko! Thanks for taking it further. I should look at some of my fathers' things more often.
My parents wouldn't teach me, or let relatives speak Gaelic in front of me, saying I should learn proper English.
Your "braw bricht" is my "broad bricked", me wrong from the start.
And it's guid being a Watt.

Here I am, wondering if you're from Dundas, but I'm seeing Kirkcaldy, Scotland. I'll be there one day.

While your guitar is beautiful, and elegant, you must admit, we're all used to seeing logos and font everywhere.
I can see you're into that more than me, with your headstock decal and neck back plate engraving.
Maybe a little thistle, carved on top of the body, or some trim from Rosslyn Church, will take it further for you.
I'm not sure. My body is still trying to come back over this sea. Overseaslowlands, not very nice.


----------



## Jocko (May 17, 2010)

John. As this will probably be the one and only guitar I will ever build and as I intend passing it on to my grandson I wanted something to date it. I want him to be able to look at the neck plate, some time in the future, and think "I was only 13 when grandad built this".
As for Rosslyn Chapel - you cannot even take photos inside it now!


----------



## John Watt (Aug 24, 2010)

Jocko! The more I see your guitar, the more it looks like a maritime instrument, for sailing.
A little salt air might lend a patina, considering I'm into semi-gloss lately.

It's a good thing they're clamping down at Rosslyn Temple.
Even I have an idea where to dig, if I ever make it there.

The font the Fender name uses is called "Speedball" or "Brushstroke", by most sign painters.
It's based on what a brushman can do with a long-haired quill.
The capital "F" is recognized as the weekest letter in that alphabet, usually changed for leading words.
Do I miss those camera ready artwork, Letraset days? Some times.


----------



## Jocko (May 17, 2010)

John: As I live 200 Metres from the sea that patina might not be too long in developing.
The font I used was Banff Normal. The J is an amalgam of the J and F in Banff. I superimposed the two then manipulated the image with Photoshop to get what I wanted. The Fender style worked well with the Jocko logo. they both have the same shape from a distance. *XxxXxx* and *XxxXx*.


----------



## John Watt (Aug 24, 2010)

Your lettering. That's what finishes your guitar for me, giving it the elegance bare wood lacks.
And when I type elegance, I'm thinking the binding, what can be a pickguard, or adding new tech to a standard design.
Those aren't part of your guitar. But seeing such refined and manufactured-looking lettering does round it out, visually.


I get into semi-arguments, wanting to respect a Fender template, seeing what manufacturers do just to be different,
even if it's taking away from the integrity of the design.
Seeing your riff offa the Fender logo as more than just appropriate, makes it a Telecaster build upgrade for sure.
For me, just like a violin is a violin, a Telecaster, a Stratocaster, is a certain style of instrument.


And for your first build, it truly is a beauty. 
Something tells me, when you're out and about, strolling with your guitar through the hall,
all the ladies will be saying it's slippery at the ball, wondering if you have on your troosers.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 9, 2011)

Do you think Jocko has been chased away or what? Seen nothing from him since the thread he was on was deleted. Or has he been thrown off?


----------

